# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  A lot of scared and paranoid people here

## Taylor

Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.

governmental shadow things
fema camps
gays
liberals
blacks
muslims
atheists
educational system
wal-mart
and i'm sure there are plenty of other things that many of you are constantly obsessing about


It must totally suck to have so much manufactured stress in your life. Smoke a joint, you'll feel better. Focusing on nothing but bad is no way to live.

----------

Crunch (08-22-2017)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Yeah, sticking ones head in the sand is always more comfortable.   

Don't worry, be happy??

----------

BleedingHeadKen (04-18-2015),Coolwalker (04-17-2015),Daily Bread (04-17-2015),FirstGenCanadian (08-17-2017),JustPassinThru (04-17-2015),Libhater (04-17-2015),Old Navy (04-17-2015),S-N-A-F-U (08-19-2017)

----------


## NaturalBorn

Ignorance is bliss.  Nothing beats barroom politics.

----------

Daily Bread (04-17-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...




What are governmental shadow things?

i know what the rest of the things are but not sure why you say we fear, obsess and manufacture stress. 
Or perhaps you are just in a lousy mood this morning. 

Signed Perplexed in Neverland!

----------

Daily Bread (04-17-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


People enjoy being fearful and upset... It becomes second nature and takes the place of more creative or productive activities. Hooked on drama.

Why do you suppose the tabloids and conspiracy sights are so popular?

----------


## Taylor

> Yeah, sticking ones head in the sand is always more comfortable.   
> 
> Don't worry, be happy??


it's not about sticking your head in the sand but putting your head up in the clouds isn't any better. For example, not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps, you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake, liberals as a whole do not hate america, not all black communities are riddled with crime, schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals, and so on and so on. Just relax, it will be fine.

----------


## Taylor

> What are governmental shadow things?
> 
> i know what the rest of the things are but not sure why you say we fear, obsess and manufacture stress. 
> Or perhaps you are just in a lousy mood this morning. 
> 
> Signed Perplexed in Neverland!


I dont know just go read that conspiracy theory section here. It's just full of fantastical shit.

----------

sooda (04-17-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

Most of us/US see our country swirling around in the bowl,

and are justifiably concerned with the events taking place on our political stage.

To call ^that^ "drama," 
or accuse folks that exhibit any trepidation over it "obsessive" is ridiculous.

If _YOU_​ cared, you'd be worrying, too.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-17-2015),East of the Beast (04-17-2015),FirstGenCanadian (08-17-2017),garyo (04-17-2015),JustPassinThru (04-17-2015),Libhater (04-17-2015),NuYawka (08-19-2017),Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I myself wonder what is going on in a person's life that they come onto a forum that they really do not post on regularly and feel the need to insult the regular posters.   

what makes a person do that do  you think?    a sense of moral superiority which would be odd because many of these morally superior people are only just babies actually, not even into mid twenties which means that their level of life experience is not near that of most of the posters at THIS site.

Is it anger over something or a sense of lack of control of their lives or, is it just youthful ignorance or perhaps a dissatisfaction with their lot in life or what?  I"m serious.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-17-2015),Dos Equis (04-18-2015),HoneyBee (04-17-2015),Jim Scott (04-17-2015),Libhater (04-17-2015),NuYawka (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015),usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> Most of us/US see our country swirling around in the bowl,
> 
> and are justifiably concerned with the events taking place on our political stage.
> 
> To call ^that^ "drama," 
> or accuse folks that exhibit any trepidation over it "obsessive" is ridiculous.
> 
> If _YOU_​ cared, you'd be worrying, too.


I don't know, it always seem like in the present day the country is swirling around the bowl. I'm sure the same assumptions were being made within the first 50 years of the country's existence but after time goes by you realize it wasn't that bad.

----------


## Trinnity

The older you get the more you worry, because you gain so much knowledge of how brutal the world really is. 

Wait til you have kids, omg.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-17-2015),FirstGenCanadian (08-17-2017),JustPassinThru (04-17-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

> I dont know just go read that conspiracy theory section here. It's just full of fantastical shit.


But, of course, you've researched all of the things being discussed on that board,

and are more than ready to disprove any and all of the "fantastical shit," right?

Even the governmental hoaxes that have been out'ed as the conspiracies/lies that they are/were?

----------


## NuYawka

Tay is perpetually stuck in a vicious cycle, somewhere between The Wizard of Oz and September 10th, 2001.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-17-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

she has all the time in the world to study each and every subject in depth so that she'll be informed.     LOL    Actually, kids today are taught that they know everything, even when they know nothing.  The schools teach them nothing and they're too freakin' lazy to do it on their own.    I always told  my children not to depend on their teachers.  To go that extra step.  ON their own, most of the time.  My daughter would never let anyone be more prepared than she was.  And she learned that early.   It takes so little to be above average.    Kids today aspire to mediocre.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-17-2015),NuYawka (04-17-2015)

----------


## garyo

> it's not about sticking your head in the sand but putting your head up in the clouds isn't any better. For example, not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps, you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake, liberals as a whole do not hate america, not all black communities are riddled with crime, schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals, and so on and so on. Just relax, it will be fine.


Accepting things as status quo IMO means you are a defeatist, accepting what ever comes your way, rolling over and playing dead, I can't roll that way nor can I accept the current POTUS. I don't like being lied to and having arrogant elitist telling me what is best for my family and me. As long as the country continues on this path to Socialism/Marxism I will continue my "paranoia", you keep stoned and await your marching orders... :Jawdrop:

----------

NuYawka (08-19-2017)

----------


## fyrenza

> I don't know, it always seem like in the present day the country is swirling around the bowl. I'm sure the same assumptions were being made within the first 50 years of the country's existence but after time goes by you realize it wasn't that bad.


"wasn't that bad?!?  OMG!!!

Yes, in the first 50 years folks were shitting brinks over the CHANGES being made to our constitution,
because they saw what's happening, right now, as one of the Bad Outcomes of the finagling.

If you haven't, yet, you really should watch that movie, "America : Imagine A World Without Her"
and reading some of the excellent posts that the history buffs post here,

with an OPEN mind,
doing the research to dispute any of the presented facts,
and getting it all straight, in your own head,
rather than relying on others to tell you their opinion of the history.

For real.

----------

usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## usfan

Most people on the forum have lives, too, @Tay .. they have concerns about the direction of the country, & many are looking for real solutions instead of bumper sticker slogans.  I know you are young & early in your life, but it is a bit tacky to make this kind of thread, that is just a smear toward conservatives.  History is real, & repeats itself.  We will be unable to continue the happy-go-lucky spend fest we have been doing as a nation.  Something has to give, it is the what, when, & how that concerns people.  It should concern you as well, since you are younger & will have to deal with it.
I am more concerned for my kids & grandkids.  I have had a good life, & have lived as a free American.. perhaps one of the last ones.  I 'get' what the American experiment was about, & am grieved to see it tossed aside so casually.  For you & many others, it will be like the old joni mitchell song..

'Don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you've got 'till its gone.'

Pave paradise, put up a parking lot..

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015)

----------


## usfan

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


And whenever a pot calls the kettle black, it should consider its own obsessions.

reality tv shows
pop music
pot
pop culture
girlfriends
boyfriends
clothes
makeup
hair
food
snacks
coke vs pepsi
cars
apartments
roommates
money

Now, which of these lists shows more concern for humanity?  Which is more shallow & self absorbed?

----------

Jim Scott (04-17-2015),NuYawka (08-19-2017)

----------


## sooda

> And whenever a pot calls the kettle black, it should consider its own obsessions.
> 
> reality tv shows
> pop music
> pot
> pop culture
> girlfriends
> boyfriends
> clothes
> ...


So what would you make those assumptions?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> it's not about sticking your head in the sand but putting your head up in the clouds isn't any better. For example, not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps, you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake, liberals as a whole do not hate america, not all black communities are riddled with crime, schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals, and so on and so on. Just relax, it will be fine.


You make lots of claims you can't prove.  Are you by chance a politician?  They share your desire for an uninformed, uninterested population. Good luck making that point on a political forum.

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Trinnity



----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...



You have a government that sells guns to the cartels, launders their money, is robbing us blind with QE, supports terrorism and created ISIS, hates America, has troops invading 12 states, is now using the National Guard for patrols in CA, and the list goes on. If that doesn't make one nervous, then one is an idiot, or completely gullible.

----------

JustPassinThru (04-17-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> I myself wonder what is going on in a person's life that they come onto a forum that they really do not post on regularly and feel the need to insult the regular posters.   
> 
> what makes a person do that do  you think?    a sense of moral superiority which would be odd because many of these morally superior people are only just babies actually, not even into mid twenties which means that their level of life experience is not near that of most of the posters at THIS site.
> 
> Is it anger over something or a sense of lack of control of their lives or, is it just youthful ignorance or perhaps a dissatisfaction with their lot in life or what?  I"m serious.


I wasn't trying to insult the regular posters here but just pointing out an observation. I don't post regularly because I work a lot of hours.

----------


## Taylor

Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????

----------


## usfan

> So what would you make those assumptions?


Make whatever assumptions you want.  It still applies.

I assume you meant 'why'.

What are your 'obsessions'?  Why do you assume the OP's list apply to everyone here?

----------


## usfan

> Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????


Perhaps you should read your OP again.  It is pretty personal.  You are making some damning judgments about people you don't really know.. sweeping condemnations about their motives, lives, & thought processes.

----------

NuYawka (04-17-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> And whenever a pot calls the kettle black, it should consider its own obsessions.
> 
> reality tv shows
> pop music
> pot
> pop culture
> girlfriends
> boyfriends
> clothes
> ...


some of those things apply to me probably but most of it I dont care about

----------


## Taylor

> Perhaps you should read your OP again.  It is pretty personal.  You are making some damning judgments about people you don't really know.. sweeping condemnations about their motives, lives, & thought processes.


I said "a lot of the people here" and that is factual. It would be personal if I named names. The irony is that a lot of those same people make sweeping condemnations all the time about other groups.

----------


## usfan

> some of those things apply to me probably but most of it I dont care about


None of the things in your list apply to me... that is, i am not obsessed with any of them.  I care about freedom, & a safe nation for my people.  I don't care about religion or race or wal-mart.  But ideology is important.  it is the spring from which actions & policy are made.  So i am very concerned that the basis for ideology has a good foundation in something real, instead of fantasies or lies.  THAT is what i care about.  Obviously, in a forum like this, a wide variety of topics are bandied about all the time.  But just because some post about racial issues, or religion does not make it an obsession, any more than you talking to a friend about what to eat for lunch indicates your obsession.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????


No, you're a shit stirrer.  This is the reaction you wanted. 

Don't worry your pretty lil head about all these issues.  We'll watch out for you.    :Wink:

----------

NuYawka (04-17-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????


This is unfortunate because I actually like Tay.

Strange, as CJ pointed out, to create this thread on a _political_ forum where people come to discuss these very things.
I guess if people wanted to talk about how great the weather is, how easy it is being a student, or how buggy the latest iPhone is... they would go to those forums.

I think your intent was to insult, and maybe that's due to your mood... or maybe you're high.
And honestly, I don't even blame you because I see some of the same things.

Regardless.... I'd still love to have you naked and on top of me.

----------

NuYawka (04-17-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

> Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????


 @Tay?

Yes, it IS hitting close to home, and here's why :

Never in my life have I been actively afraid of my government,
and up until about 10 years ago,
I believed what I was told by the newspapers and text books,
but out of curiousity, started reading some of the Out There info.
I was HORRIFIED to find out how naive and ignorant I had been,
and the proofs weren't even very hidden.

Because I've been a reader all of my life,
the thought had occurred to me that some of what I was reading,
though fiction,
was imminently do-able,
i.e. the financial disasters described in many books.
With a concerted effort,
it really doesn't take that much to blow down a house of cards.

It's truly mind-boggling, at first,
but you start to realize exactly what IS making the world go 'round,
and it's avarice (greed), pure and simple,

so when you talk about "power," and the powerful people,
you're talking about greedy monsters that will stop at nothing
to exploit every resource within their grasp,
including the human resources,
making slaves of *all* of us/US.

They lie, cheat and steal,
and they don't give a rat's ass about your paltry little life,
or whether you're happy and able to take care of yourself ~
they will make sure that you'll always need just a little bit more
to actually be able to Live The Dream that you'll spend the rest of your life working toward,
and better that you know ^that^ now,
and have some semblance of a chance to make alternative plans,
than for it to just come out of the blue at you.

A lover's betrayal is NOTHING compared to finding our that your entire life
was based upon a lie designed to entrap you.

Sad, but true.

----------

Coolwalker (04-17-2015),DeadEye (04-17-2015),JustPassinThru (04-17-2015),usfan (08-20-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

> it's not about sticking your head in the sand but putting your head up in the clouds isn't any better. For example, not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps, you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake, liberals as a whole do not hate america, not all black communities are riddled with crime, schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals, and so on and so on. Just relax, it will be fine.


You got this giant frickin' crystal ball that ensures you that all is well and government is your friend? You must live in that fairyland town in New England my children watch on Once Upon a Time.

----------


## sooda

> No, you're a shit stirrer.  This is the reaction you wanted. 
> 
> Don't worry your pretty lil head about all these issues.  We'll watch out for you.


Good grief.. they have been stewing about Chemtrails, Concentration camps, Martial law and black helicopters as long as there has been an internet.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????


 
actually.  I don't think most of us were thinking about it.  We're observing SIGNS of the TIMES.   Somethings that probably people with some life experience may be picking up on.   

The fact that you felt the need to post it tells me that it is on your mind....not the actual facts of what is going on in the world but a head up your ass kinda opinion where you ignore everything else but your own self absorption.

----------


## Coolwalker

Since those of us who Post here spend most of the time here...duh...Posting tidbits of information from all over is interesting. No one has to read them, but they/you do. Some you find funny, some noteworthy, some just interesting and some downright dumb...but the internet is entertainment and these tidbits are entertaining. So get over yourselves...those of you who think the government is not capable of doing untold horrors because history already proved you wrong! Especially you real young-uns who today know everything but in a few years will realize you don't know Jack...or Jill!

----------

DeadEye (04-17-2015),NuYawka (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> This is unfortunate because I actually like Tay.
> 
> Strange, as CJ pointed out, to create this thread on a _political_ forum where people come to discuss these very things.
> I guess if people wanted to talk about how great the weather is, how easy it is being a student, or how buggy the latest iPhone is... they would go to those forums.
> 
> I think your intent was to insult, and maybe that's due to your mood... or maybe you're high.
> And honestly, I don't even blame you because I see some of the same things.
> 
> Regardless.... I'd still love to have you naked and on top of me.


I created this topic because just reading a bunch of the topics here it seemed to me that there were a lot of paranoid people here that's all and so I was just speaking my mind. If it's insulting to some people then oh well, some of the topics posted here are stupid in my opinion or crazy.

----------


## Taylor

> actually.  I don't think most of us were thinking about it.  We're observing SIGNS of the TIMES.   Somethings that probably people with some life experience may be picking up on.   
> 
> The fact that you felt the need to post it tells me that it is on your mind....not the actual facts of what is going on in the world but a head up your ass kinda opinion where you ignore everything else but your own self absorption.


Ok

----------


## Canadianeye

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


Fear is the basic overriding emotion in, well, everything Tay. Some people in different positions in the world, look to channel that for purposes of controlling others. Manufactured stress comes from all ideological perspectives and you would be hard pressed to not find it being employed in a controlling effort, in every avenue and aspect of your life, my life and everyone else on the planets life.

From not picking up your dog shit and getting it into a bag...to not doing whatever your deity told you to do...to sun block amounts applied for fear of skin cancer...etc.

The list of this is far too long to ever produce, but you get the idea. Fear is intrinsic to us, and it is channeled by some in an attempt to control us.

Manufactured fear, to produce manufactured stress is hardly just a conservative, conspiracy theorists issue.

You are ruled by it, and are probably just to young and inexperienced to absorb that fact.

----------

Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

> Ok


Great retort.

----------


## Taylor

> Great retort.


Thanks

----------


## lostbeyond

> Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????


It's a serious problem.  For example, if the gays get even bigger and everybody gets gay, then how will we make money with all that competition?

----------


## Micketto

> I created this topic because just reading a bunch of the topics here it seemed to me that there were a lot of paranoid people here that's all and so I was just speaking my mind. If it's insulting to some people then oh well, some of the topics posted here are stupid in my opinion or crazy.


Ok... and I can't say I disagree with you.

I think the tone of your OP made it seem like condescension.



Edit:  
And just to be very clear about something... in my previous comment when I said "you"... I meant whoever is in that pic.

If, as I'm told, your name is really Bob... please disregard.

----------

Rutabaga (04-17-2015),Taylor (04-17-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> Ok... and I can't say I disagree with you.
> 
> I think the tone of your OP made it seem like condescension.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  
> And just to be very clear about something... in my previous comment when I said "you"... I meant whoever is in that pic.
> 
> If, as I'm told, your name is really Bob... please disregard.


Lol ok thanks. Yep my name is Bob. Actually Tay is just short for Taylor and that is me.

----------


## Trinnity

> Some of you guys are taking this a bit too personally. A little too close to home????


No offense, but you started it. That's why I posted the shitstorm gif.

----------


## goosey

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...



Manufactured!!!?

Those things are exceedingly expensive for something that's imaginary. :Thinking:

----------

usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> The older you get the more you worry, because you gain so much knowledge of how brutal the world really is. 
> 
> Wait til you have kids, omg.


Then the grandkids come along and you have the time to read all the bullcrap and worry for their future.

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015),usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Ok



okay.   well that was a reasoned response...no..i really mean it.   You just did something that diffused the situation.  did you know that? 

Tell me.  I've forgotten how old you are but I thnk you're not yet 25 right?   is there any thing you worry about?

----------


## Taylor

> okay.   well that was a reasoned response...no..i really mean it.   You just did something that diffused the situation.  did you know that? 
> 
> Tell me.  I've forgotten how old you are but I thnk you're not yet 25 yet right?   is there any thing you worry about?


Im 21 and I worry about making my rent every month and paying other bills. Those are real worries for me. The worry of some Islamic terrorist lurking in the corner near my apartment or a wal mart being closed to become a secretive FEMA camp are fantasy to me.

----------


## Canadianeye

OK.

----------

NuYawka (04-17-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Im 21 and I worry about making my rent every month and paying other bills. Those are real worries for me. The worry of some Islamic terrorist lurking in the corner near my apartment or a wal mart being closed to become a secretive FEMA camp are fantasy to me.


...until you are hit on the head with reality.

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Im 21 and I worry about making my rent every month and paying other bills. Those are real worries for me. The worry of some Islamic terrorist lurking in the corner near my apartment or a wal mart being closed to become a secretive FEMA camp are fantasy to me.



All the stuff we all worry about is why your rent and bills worry you! Political correctness is extremely hard on the worker (the people...us). Feminism is expensive. Mass immigration is expensive. We are getting poorer all the time.

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> ...until you are hit on the head with reality.


Ill take my chances

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Im 21 and I worry about making my rent every month and paying other bills. Those are real worries for me. The worry of some Islamic terrorist lurking in the corner near my apartment or a wal mart being closed to become a secretive FEMA camp are fantasy to me.


I can understand that.  My primary concern once I got a job was to get the monkey of Student Loans off my back.   I needed that paycheck to come in and come in regularly and then I paid on that thing until it was gone.    I don't recall thinking  anything about what was going on in the world unless it affected me personally.   

Let me see if I can make you understand where we are coming from.   We have moved past our most immediate concerns...paying the bills. oh  yes, we still have to do that, it's unending.   We still have mortgages to pay.     But we realize that what is going on in the world, WILL affect us all at some point, maybe not today or tomorrow or next week or next month.  We are all inextricably tied to each other.  And once you have children and grandchildren, you want their futures to be secure.   So we do discuss what is going on in the world and the devolution into chaos worries the rest of us.  At some point, one realizes tbe world does not revolve around just themselves.  You realize that your choices and decisions impact other people and the country and sometimes the world.  Perhaps as one gets older, one realizes that there is more than just oneself.    And what is going on in the world will concern you.    I will be dead.  I just hope you remember I told you this.

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Ill take my chances


Many young folks don't bother with health insurance (before Obamacare) or car insurance, smoke detectors, fir extinguishers or a self-defense weapon for the same reason.  They believe themselves to be immortal and statistically beyond harm. just a few months out of the care of their parents who did all the worrying for you.  I get it and hope you never find yourself needing "it" and don't have it.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


Smoking pot is not the answer. I've been posting less because all that is wrong in this country and the world has become too overwhelming for me. It's not that it doesn't exist as you seem to infer ......"scared and paranoid" people.  I've been on this planet quite a few years more than you and I can truly say that I have not seen the level of utter corruption and depravity that exists now.

----------

Calypso Jones (04-17-2015),Canadianeye (04-17-2015),DeadEye (04-17-2015),fyrenza (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015),usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## goosey

We can break Western "paranoia" into three groups.

1. Insensitive people who just can't sense that we've been disemboweled

2. Sensitive people who get it

3. Jews. Who aren't experiencing paranoia but an unfamiliar and giddy exaltation.

----------


## patrickt

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


No, kidding.

Tea Party
Republicans
conservatives
Christians
Males
White people
Americans
Breeders
Veterans
Police officers
Corporations
Businesses that hire people

It must suck to have so much hatred in your life. But, for some odd reason, it's only those who have concerns about your list that you consider crazy. Doesn't that seem....crazy?

----------

DeadEye (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> We can break Western "paranoia" into three groups.
> 
> 1. Insensitive people who just can't sense that we've been disemboweled
> 
> 2. Sensitive people who get it
> 
> 3. Jews. Who aren't experiencing paranoia but an unfamiliar and giddy exaltation.


coulda done without that.    That's sorta painting with a broad brush isn't it?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Ill take my chances


Taking your own chances?  I don't think so.  Gov't is telling you more and more what you must do.   And they are making your job less secure.  What will you do if the gov't tells  your employer...are you still at starbucks?, that you must give up your hours or maybe your job to accommodate a recently legalized illegal?   will that bother you?  Or seeing as how radical muslims are vowing to hang their flag over our white house, make attacks on American military in their homes and launch massive attacks on the American public IN our own country, will it be of no concern until you are affected personally?   How close to your physical location can they get before you are concerned?

Is it okay for the gov't to determine at what times during the day you can turn on your air conditioner or use your dishwasher?  TAKE ASHOWER?    We may be getting there.  Not because these things are running out, but because of stupid, consistently stupid decisions made by those who have the power of gov't behind them.

----------

DeadEye (04-17-2015)

----------


## goosey

> coulda done without that.    That's sorta painting with a broad brush isn't it?


Yes. It's a broad overview.  :Smile:

----------


## Micketto

> Im 21 and I worry about making my rent every month and paying other bills. Those are real worries for me. The worry of some Islamic terrorist lurking in the corner near my apartment or a wal mart being closed to become a secretive FEMA camp are fantasy to me.


I don't worry about bills, I don't worry about money, I am blessed and not in a position where I need to... and I don't worry about the things you mentioned in your OP (because most of the threads about them are based on ridiculous sources).

But... I worry 'on behalf' of Christians who suffer those mass killings at the hands of ISIS, I worry on behalf of the gays who get tossed from those rooftops, I _really_ worry on behalf of teens who are contemplating suicide for various reasons, and most of all, I worry on behalf of the children sold into sex-trafficking here in the US and elsewhere.  Those last two are things I am very active in, here in real life.

Those are the things I choose to worry about, but when I want to discuss those things it's usually elsewhere.  
Real life mostly.  I don't tend to take my worries to the internet.  But certainly not on a political forum.

This is a "political" forum, so of course you're going to see a lot of threads about the political issues you mentioned.
People will seem hyper-focused or "worried", because certain issues come up a lot.

I won't argue about some people being "obsessed", but I can tell you for sure that occurs more so in other forums than it does here (aside from the cop-hate circle jerking we witness).

----------

DeadEye (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## usfan

> Im 21 and I worry about making my rent every month and paying other bills. Those are real worries for me. The worry of some Islamic terrorist lurking in the corner near my apartment or a wal mart being closed to become a secretive FEMA camp are fantasy to me.


That is as it should be.  If i & my generation had done our job, you could concentrate on working, building a family, & making your life.  But deceivers have crept into our collective systems, & are bankrupting us, robbing our future, & driving us to collapse.  Our own education system, which should be teaching critical thinking skills, is complicit with the deceivers, promoting propaganda over truth.

So instead of you being able to live a happy-go-lucky life, trusting in the previous generation to hand you the baton for a workable society, we are giving you a pile of debt & corruption.  I would not blame you if your generation decided to drive the old folks to death camps.. we deserve it for letting thieves & scoundrels infiltrate our system of self rule.

----------

goosey (04-17-2015),Micketto (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Smoking pot is not the answer. I've been posting less because all that is wrong in this country and the world has become too overwhelming for me. It's not that it doesn't exist as you seem to infer ......"scared and paranoid" people.  I've been on this planet quite a few years more than you and I can truly say that I have not seen the level of utter corruption and depravity that exists now.


This part of "our" problem to be honest CBH. We, who are of a certain age, say 50ish and above, have had a taste of actual freedom. Not a whole lot of it, especially in my country. Young people in many cases have no idea of what they have been robbed of.

Yes, robbed.

----------

DeadEye (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015),usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## goosey

> That is as it should be.  If i & my generation had done our job, you could concentrate on working, building a family, & making your life.  But deceivers have crept into our collective systems, & are bankrupting us, robbing our future, & driving us to collapse.  Our own education system, which should be teaching critical thinking skills, is complicit with the deceivers, promoting propaganda over truth.
> 
> So instead of you being able to live a happy-go-lucky life, trusting in the previous generation to hand you the baton for a workable society, we are giving you a pile of debt & corruption.  I would not blame you if your generation decided to drive the old folks to death camps.. we deserve it for letting thieves & scoundrels infiltrate our system of self rule.


Given the disparate label-based state of society, it's rare to see someone blame their own generation. 

Post of the day. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## goosey

> This part of "our" problem to be honest CBH. We, who are of a certain age, say 50ish and above, have had a taste of actual freedom. Not a whole lot of it, especially in my country. Young people in many cases have no idea of what they have been robbed of.
> 
> Yes, robbed.



Correct. People my age, in the middle, have a sense of the loss though. We saw freedom slip out of our grasp  before we could do anything with it.

A lot of older people don't care because they are sitting pretty and young ones simply don't see it. It's infuriating.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Lol ok thanks. Yep my name is Bob. Actually Tay is just short for Taylor and that is me.


you will always be bob to me...

----------

Taylor (04-17-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Im 21 and I worry about making my rent every month and paying other bills. Those are real worries for me. The worry of some Islamic terrorist lurking in the corner near my apartment or a wal mart being closed to become a secretive FEMA camp are fantasy to me.




once you get past worrying about basic needs,,,other worries are optional....

personally,,,if i cant fix it,,replace it,,then i figure out another way to accomplish what i desire...

i dont worry about it...i just do whatever it takes...

----------


## lostbeyond

This is a total troll thread.  I can't believe I read all this tripe.  Tay trolls better than I can ever master.  Who can compete with her?

----------

goosey (04-17-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> This is a total troll thread.  I can't believe I read all this tripe.  Tay trolls better than I can ever master.  Who can compete with her?


You read 7 pages of what you call "tripe" ?

I think it turned into a decent thread, thanks to CJ and USFan.

Better than another thread about**:

governmental shadow things
fema camps
gays
liberals
blacks
muslims
atheists
educational system
wal-mart


 :Wink:

----------


## goosey

> This is a total troll thread.  I can't believe I read all this tripe.  Tay trolls better than I can ever master.  Who can compete with her?


Not even I. 

Though Paintmyhouse is a serious contender.

----------


## usfan

> This is a total troll thread.  I can't believe I read all this tripe.  Tay trolls better than I can ever master.  Who can compete with her?


Don't sell yourself short, LB.. you are still one of the best!    :Laughing7:

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015),goosey (04-17-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

> You read 7 pages of what you call "tripe" ?
> 
> I think it turned into a decent thread, thanks to CJ and USFan.
> 
> Better than another thread about**:
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> ...


Gay Black Muslims hiding in Walmart FEMA Camps are really atheist-liberals working for the educational system of the Shadow Government.

_(that was fun!)

_Lighten-up Harry.

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015),usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Don't sell yourself short, LB.. you are still one of the best!


And don't forget Hoytmaster. He's brilliant.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Not even I. 
> 
> Though *Paintmyhouse* is a serious contender.



i think we scared him off with the all the "remote viewing"....

----------


## Jim Scott

_Tay_ may be young and relatively naive but she has a right to her opinion, just as others have a right to respond to it, as many have, some quite eloquently.  

Her over-generalization that conflates fear with concern, two very different levels of emotion, is obviously mistaken.  That she is posting on a website dedicated to (primarily) political issues and finds discussion of people, groups and incidents that are integral to politics as being 'obsessed' simply indicate her lack of perspective.  At 21, most of us were mostly focused on ourselves; our career, love life and our wants.  Tay is not much different.  She can't imagine why anyone would object to or be concerned about the things many conservatives routinely discuss on these forums.  She is simply stating her opinion regarding how she views the world and the issues raised on TPF.  I find it revealing in ways Tay may not recognize but that demonstrates how a person born during the first Clinton administration views the world and her fellow Americans, so there is that.  

Besides, as we all come to realize too soon, she won't always be 21 and as life changes, so do attitudes, at least for those who are somewhat introspective.  

*Jim *

----------

usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Let's don't forget how 20 somethings idolized Barack Obama before assigning total blame to old fogies.  He's added greatly to the debt they will inherit, the volatility of the ME and the loss of personal freedom called Obamacare.  This president has done more damage to the American way of life than any president before.  And we have the under 30 crowd to thank for his rise to power.

If the youth of America propel Hillary into the WH, get ready for more of the same.

----------


## squidward

> Better than another thread about**:
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


 oddly the ones those that focus on
fema camps
gays
liberals
blacks
muslims
atheists
educational system
wal-mart

Believe that all " governmental shadow things" are only made possible by the Obama regime exclusively.

----------


## usfan

> Let's don't forget how 20 somethings idolized Barack Obama before assigning total blame to old fogies.  He's added greatly to the debt they will inherit, the volatility of the ME and the loss of personal freedom called Obamacare.  This president has done more damage to the American way of life than any president before.  And we have the under 30 crowd to thank for his rise to power.
> 
> If the youth of America propel Hillary into the WH, get ready for more of the same.


And what is the source of that mindset?  it is the leftist driven academic system, that has dominated the culture for nearly 100 yrs.  Generation after generation of deluded people, all believing the Great Fiction, that govt can enable us to live off of everyone else.  By the time one generation wakes up, the next one is there voting for the socialist utopian dream.  Who were the leaders & molders of social consciousness during the 60's?  The 70's?  80s or 90s?  Academia & the  media.  They have carried the water for socialism for almost 100 yrs, with no end in sight.

----------

smartmouthwoman (04-18-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> Gay Black Muslims hiding in Walmart FEMA Camps are really atheist-liberals working for the educational system of the Shadow Government.
> 
> _(that was fun!)
> 
> _Lighten-up Harry.


I didn't see a thing you said.... I can't seem to look away from your avatar.

----------


## Trinnity

> i think we scared him off with the all the "remote viewing"....


I hope he comes back. He's very interesting.

----------

goosey (04-17-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> educational system
> wal-mart



muscle cramps
xrays
blubberers
smacks
muslin
racists
educational brain washing
farts

----------

Daily Bread (04-17-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...



You started to make a semi-valid point then stepped into it!  :Poopfan: 

Can't help you much there................

----------


## RMNIXON

It would be nice to have nothing bigger to worry about than how to get up off the couch and find the convenience store when having the munchies! 

 :Blob9:

----------

usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I hope he comes back. He's very interesting.



i think my lucky hit on the color of his shirt drove him over the edge...

----------

smartmouthwoman (04-18-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

Ohhh-tay!

----------


## Daily Bread

> it's not about sticking your head in the sand but putting your head up in the clouds isn't any better. For example, not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps, you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake, liberals as a whole do not hate america, not all black communities are riddled with crime, schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals, and so on and so on. Just relax, it will be fine.


Who said anything about your exaggerated claims on these forums ? Your stuck on the track and a train is coming - don't worry light up your bong.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Ohhh-tay!



I think it goes, "Ohh tay Banky"

----------

Daily Bread (04-17-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> I dont know just go read that conspiracy theory section here. It's just full of fantastical shit.


Then why do you read what conspiracy asshats post?  I don't.  There is more than enough stupidity available that one does not need to go looking for it.

And FYI  things are not getting better, They are getting worse.  You are too young to have perspective.

But never before have we had so many people on government "assistance."  Never before have we had so many people out of waork and the govt CHOOSE to simply ignore tham and act like they don't exist.  Never before have we have so many nations making wars on other nations......AND US.  Never before have the citizens of the US lost so many freedoms.  Never before has our govt been so intrusive in our personal lives, working lives, our habits, our travels, our health.  Never before has the govt so convinced ITSELF that it knows what we want and need more than WE know what we want and need.

And also FYI homosexuality is a sickness, not a NORMAL acceptable way of life.

----------

smartmouthwoman (04-18-2015),usfan (04-17-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

> Let's don't forget how 20 somethings idolized Barack Obama before assigning total blame to old fogies.  He's added greatly to the debt they will inherit, the volatility of the ME and the loss of personal freedom called Obamacare.  This president has done more damage to the American way of life than any president before.  And we have the under 30 crowd to thank for his rise to power.
> 
> If the youth of America propel Hillary into the WH, get ready for more of the same.


Well, it turns out that your America is not our America and our America is not your America.  By the way, it was not us at the controls that decided it to be this way, you did.  We know that everyone in school is a burden to you, because not ready to prop your debt, so you assign future debt on us.  We are not totally stupid.

----------

goosey (04-17-2015),smartmouthwoman (04-18-2015)

----------


## goosey

> I hope he comes back. He's very interesting.


Whaaa? 

Well people like that aren't "interesting" in life. They are scary.

----------


## lostbeyond

Yes.  The paintmyhouse poster is either a wifebeater or a very fat woman who never flushes her toilet.

----------

goosey (04-17-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

> i think my lucky hit on the color of his shirt drove him over the edge...


No, wifebeater T-shirts are usually not black but white.

----------


## Network

It's not your fault if you don't worship at my altar of truth, there are too many forces working against reality.

time for some new SKorea entertainment no doubt.

----------


## Taylor

I guess I just need to do a better job of not typing out what i'm thinking. Sensitivity isn't really my thing a lot of the times.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> muscle cramps
> xrays
> blubberers
> smacks
> muslin
> racists
> educational brain washing
> farts


anal leakage.  you neglected anal leakage.    THAT should be a concern of Everybody's.   anal leakage and death.

----------


## Taylor

> anal leakage.  you neglected anal leakage.    THAT should be a concern of Everybody's.   anal leakage and death.


i would imagine that anal leakage would probably suck, as would death.

----------


## patrickt

> i would imagine that anal leakage would probably suck, as would death.


Death doesn't suck. Would you want to be here is no one ever died? I worry a lot more about living too long than dying too young.

----------


## squidward

> Then why do you read what conspiracy asshats post?  I don't.  There is more than enough stupidity available that one does not need to go looking for it.
> 
> And FYI  things are not getting better, They are getting worse.  You are too young to have perspective.
> 
> But never before have we had so many people on government "assistance."  Never before have we had so many people out of waork and the govt CHOOSE to simply ignore tham and act like they don't exist.  Never before have we have so many nations making wars on other nations......AND US.  Never before have the citizens of the US lost so many freedoms.  Never before has our govt been so intrusive in our personal lives, working lives, our habits, our travels, our health.  Never before has the govt so convinced ITSELF that it knows what we want and need more than WE know what we want and need.


You have enabled all of it by voting for big government authoritarian candidates all these years. Now Authoritarians that don't hold your views are in charge. 
Congratulations.

----------

lostbeyond (04-18-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> This part of "our" problem to be honest CBH. We, who are of a certain age, say 50ish and above, have had a taste of actual freedom. Not a whole lot of it, especially in my country. Young people in many cases have no idea of what they have been robbed of.
>  Yes, robbed.


There are a lot of people in Canada who know what is going on. I like reading the Canada Free Press (...Because without America there is no free world) http://canadafreepress.com/.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Well, it turns out that your America is not our America and our America is not your America.  By the way, it was not us at the controls that decided it to be this way, you did.  We know that everyone in school is a burden to you, because not ready to prop your debt, so you assign future debt on us.  We are not totally stupid.


If you were old enough and chose to vote for Obama... it is indeed your America.  Enjoy record breaking poverty and loss of personal freedom to make your own decisions.  Start practicing evening chants so you can teach your children., and if they turn out gay, better find someplace they can hide.  Change is not always your friend.  But you'll figure that out sooner or later.

----------

Rutabaga (04-18-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> You have enabled all of it by voting for big government authoritarian candidates all these years. Now Authoritarians that don't hold your views are in charge. 
> Congratulations.


Tankyew, Tankyew, Tankyewvermush................

Reality would shock the shit out of your mind if you had a mind.

----------


## lostbeyond

> If you were old enough and chose to vote for Obama... it is indeed your America.  Enjoy record breaking poverty and loss of personal freedom to make your own decisions.  Start practicing evening chants so you can teach your children., and if they turn out gay, better find someplace they can hide.  Change is not always your friend.  But you'll figure that out sooner or later.


Can't go back to 1950, different technology levels today.  And yes, it is more challenging to survive in the 21st century, where unnamed omnipotent entities check what you are thinking before you think it.  It doesn't metter whether you call them infrastructures of lending banks or governments or whatever.  Although the generations of the 20th century created these, they don't have answers.  Such is evolution.  Academia can't help either.  I don't know, but I think that the answer is closely is related to technology, and is not for most people's survival.  HEHE

----------


## Dan40

> Can't go back to 1950, different technology levels today.  And yes, it is more challenging to survive in the 21st century, where unnamed omnipotent entities check what you are thinking before you think it.  It doesn't metter whether you call them infrastructures of lending banks or governments or whatever.  Although the generations of the 20th century created these, they don't have answers.  Such is evolution.  Academia can't help either.  I don't know, but I think that the answer is closely is related to technology, and is not for most people's survival.  HEHE


So us old farts invented all this technology and you young snots can't cope with it.  Got it.

----------

NaturalBorn (04-18-2015),Rutabaga (04-18-2015)

----------


## goosey

> If you were old enough and chose to vote for Obama... it is indeed your America.  Enjoy record breaking poverty and loss of personal freedom to make your own decisions.  Start practicing evening chants so you can teach your children., and if they turn out gay, better find someplace they can hide.  Change is not always your friend.  But you'll figure that out sooner or later.


The crash was caused by what the GOP did with the bubble.. er ahem, "Boom" . The Dems were saddled with a wrecked economy.

----------

lostbeyond (04-18-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

> So us old farts invented all this technology and you young snots can't cope with it.  Got it.


Maybe we should invent a technology to bring you back from the grave and make you pay for it.  HEHE

----------

goosey (04-18-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> The crash was caused by what the GOP did with the bubble.. er ahem, "Boom" . The Dems were saddled with a wrecked economy.



Evidently you don't know shit about history.  Recent or past.

Democrats took over both houses of congress on Jan 3 2007, with responsibility for FY 2008.

The Republican deficit for FY 2007 was $160.7 billion.  UE was a low of 4.4% and a high of 5.0%.  Labor participation rate was  @ 66.4%.

23 months after Democrat took control of both houses of congress,
1. No budget had been passed...or attempted to pass.  From Jan 2007 to this present day.  When Republicans took over the House in 2011, they passed budget bills every year thereafter.  The Democrat Senate never voted on any of the House passed bills,,,,,,OR,,,,,,,,,on a Senate proposal. And the National Debt increased by over $8 TRILLION DOLLARS.  *EQUALING THE DEBT INCREASE BETWEEN 1790 AND THE BEGINNING OF 2007.*
2. the deficit was at $458 billion a new all time record.
3. UE had climbed to 6.8%, half a percentage point HIGHER than the highest UE rate in EIGHT YEARS of Republican control.
4. The labor participation rate had dropped by 1,050,000 workers.
5. REAL unemployment at the end of Republican control was at 7.9% and had been FALLING for 5 years from a high of 10.3%.  In 23 months the Democrats had the REAL UE rate up to 12.6% and NEVER got below that rate for 63 months and still TODAY exceed the Republican high of 10.3% (which lasted ONE SINGLE MONTH)  The Republicans had exactly 12 NON-CONSECUTIVE months with UE between 10.0% and 10.3%.  The Democrats have not had ONE MONTH of REAL UE that low in over 5 years.

NOW you know, don't post any more lies.

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-18-2015),Jim Scott (04-20-2015),NaturalBorn (04-18-2015),NuYawka (04-18-2015),Rutabaga (04-18-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Evidently you don't know shit about history.  Recent or past.
> 
> Democrats took over both houses of congress on Jan 3 2007, with responsibility for FY 2008.
> 
> The Republican deficit for FY 2007 was $160.7 billion.  UE was a low of 4.4% and a high of 5.0%.  Labor participation rate was  @ 66.4%.
> 
> 23 months after Democrat took control of both houses of congress,
> 1. No budget had been passed...or attempted to pass.  From Jan 2007 to this present day.  When Republicans took over the House in 2011, they passed budget bills every year thereafter.  The Democrat Senate never voted on any of the House passed bills,,,,,,OR,,,,,,,,,on a Senate proposal. And the National Debt increased by over $8 TRILLION DOLLARS.  *EQUALING THE DEBT INCREASE BETWEEN 1790 AND THE BEGINNING OF 2007.*
> 2. the deficit was at $458 billion a new all time record.
> ...


 :Moron: 

Translation: The GOP made a bubble. It crashed. The Dems got saddled with the wreckage.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Evidently you don't know shit about history.  Recent or past.
> 
> Democrats took over both houses of congress on Jan 3 2007, with responsibility for FY 2008.
> 
> The Republican deficit for FY 2007 was $160.7 billion.  UE was a low of 4.4% and a high of 5.0%.  Labor participation rate was  @ 66.4%.
> 
> 23 months after Democrat took control of both houses of congress,
> 1. No budget had been passed...or attempted to pass.  From Jan 2007 to this present day.  When Republicans took over the House in 2011, they passed budget bills every year thereafter.  The Democrat Senate never voted on any of the House passed bills,,,,,,OR,,,,,,,,,on a Senate proposal. And the National Debt increased by over $8 TRILLION DOLLARS.  *EQUALING THE DEBT INCREASE BETWEEN 1790 AND THE BEGINNING OF 2007.*
> 2. the deficit was at $458 billion a new all time record.
> ...



There you go again, throwing out facts.  You know that only confuses them, don't you?

Not to mention the liberal insistence on giving "No-Doc" and "Zero Down" mortgages to people who could not afford a McMansion home.  All was good until the interest only mortgages ran out after 5 years and the full P&I payment was due.

----------

NuYawka (04-18-2015),Rutabaga (04-18-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> Translation: The GOP made a bubble. It crashed. The Dems got saddled with the wreckage.


The housing bubble was created by the Community Reinvestment Act passed by Democrats under Jimmy Carter.  It took a long time for the bubble to burst, but it did.  and now obama and the Democrats have the exact SAME program going again.  The govt subsidizing housing for those that do not have the income to OWN a house.  Do not have the collateral to own a house.  Do not have the job history to own a house.  Do not have the credit history to own a house.  And they WILL default again, because they cannot NOT default.  If banks won't readily loan you money, it is because YOU cannot handle the loan.  Otherwise they would lend you money as that is one of the ways they make money.  Instead the govt subsidizes bad loans.  That's one of the ways govt wastes money.

Unintended consequences is the inevitable result of govt trying to conduct business where no business should be conducted.  The ACA will PROVE to be the worst unintended consequences law of all time.  Why?  The government got in the health care business.  The govt does not know how to do business or health care.  The govt got into the insurance business.  The govt does not know how to to insurance (see Flood Insurance) or any other business.  The bubble was caused by the govt getting into the home loan business, MISTAKE.  The Securities business, ANOTHER MISTAKE.  The real estate business, MISTAKE.  The community development business, MISTAKE.  The ACA bubble will bust sooner or later, just as the Democrat CRA stupidity burst.  Things don't happen over night, but the inevitable, caused by gross idiocy, is inevitable.

----------

Jim Scott (04-20-2015),Rutabaga (04-18-2015),usfan (04-18-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> Translation: The GOP made a bubble. It crashed. The Dems got saddled with the wreckage.


As previously stated, you don't know shit about history or business.

----------

East of the Beast (04-18-2015),NaturalBorn (04-18-2015),NuYawka (04-18-2015)

----------


## goosey

> As previously stated, you don't know shit about history or business.


 :Crybaby2: 

I have no interest in history or business. I'm more drawn to language stuff but I don't have to know much about history or business to know I'm being screwed. I've forced myself to look into it just enough to know HOW I'm being screwed.

----------


## goosey

> The housing bubble was created by the Community Reinvestment Act passed by Democrats under Jimmy Carter.  It took a long time for the bubble to burst, but it did.  and now obama and the Democrats have the exact SAME program going again.  The govt subsidizing housing for those that do not have the income to OWN a house.  Do not have the collateral to own a house.  Do not have the job history to own a house.  Do not have the credit history to own a house.  And they WILL default again, because they cannot NOT default.  If banks won't readily loan you money, it is because YOU cannot handle the loan.  Otherwise they would lend you money as that is one of the ways they make money.  Instead the govt subsidizes bad loans.  That's one of the ways govt wastes money.
> 
> Unintended consequences is the inevitable result of govt trying to conduct business where no business should be conducted.  The ACA will PROVE to be the worst unintended consequences law of all time.  Why?  The government got in the health care business.  The govt does not know how to do business or health care.  The govt got into the insurance business.  The govt does not know how to to insurance (see Flood Insurance) or any other business.  The bubble was caused by the govt getting into the home loan business, MISTAKE.  The Securities business, ANOTHER MISTAKE.  The real estate business, MISTAKE.  The community development business, MISTAKE.  The ACA bubble will bust sooner or later, just as the Democrat CRA stupidity burst.  Things don't happen over night, but the inevitable, caused by gross idiocy, is inevitable.


I never said the Dems aren't screwing America too. I believe you but that does not excuse the GOP.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> As previously stated, you don't know shit about history or business.


Apparently that does not deter him/her/it from telling you YOU are wrong.   :Wtf20:

----------

NuYawka (04-18-2015),Rutabaga (04-18-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The crash was caused by what the GOP did with the bubble.. er ahem, "Boom" . The Dems were saddled with a wrecked economy.


oh my!

thats simply not true...its easy to say,,but not true...

----------


## goosey

> Apparently that does not deter him/her/it from telling you YOU are wrong.


Can you just stop being mean and nasty?

----------


## NuYawka

> Can you just stop being mean and nasty?


uploadfromtaptalk1429400521418.jpg

----------


## NaturalBorn

> uploadfromtaptalk1429400521418.jpg



I'm trying to remember a saying, something about dishing out but not taking it?

----------

NuYawka (04-18-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

> I'm trying to remember a saying, something about dishing out but not taking it?


LOL, something about heat and the kitchen.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> LOL, something about heat and the kitchen.


Oh yeah, that too.

----------


## goosey

> I'm trying to remember a saying, something about dishing out but not taking it?



I take a vast pummelling on web forums mate. I NEVER dish out personal stuff. Get your act together.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> The crash was caused by what the GOP did with the bubble.. er ahem, "Boom" . The Dems were saddled with a wrecked economy.


Yeah... it's all Bush's fault.  Got it.

----------


## squidward

> So us old farts invented all this technology and you young snots can't cope with it.  Got it.


Just because you are a collectivist, doesn't mean you can take collective credit. It don't work that way.

----------


## squidward

> The crash was caused by what the GOP did with the bubble.. er ahem, "Boom" .


The GOP and the Dems, who helped repeal Glass-Steagall.

----------


## squidward

> There you go again, throwing out facts.  You know that only confuses them, don't you?
> 
> Not to mention the liberal insistence on giving "No-Doc" and "Zero Down" mortgages to people who could not afford a McMansion home.


the net amount of risky home loans paled in comparison the the several hundred trillion dollar pile of derivatives the wall street banks created. 
You can thank the republican congress and Clinton, the tag team of wall street whores who overturned Glass Steagall in 98

----------


## usfan

> I never said the Dems aren't screwing America too. I believe you but that does not excuse the GOP.


I hold the gop responsible, too.  bush was one of the outspoken, 'Everybody deserves a home' progressives.  He & barney franks were the scoundrels at the end, when it all came tumbling down.  But like Dan said, it was in place for a while.  But when the govt made the banks do risky loans, & promised to bail them out if they defaulted, the banks & mortgage brokers did what any corrupt, greedy financial institution would do:  they made loans.  To anyone.  Your cat can get a $400k loan on his litterbox.  Every now & then bush would call up barney & ask him how things were going.  'oh, just peachy! was always the answer, & he gave the fannie mae manager big bonuses to celebrate the coming redistribution housing crash.. a progressive wet dream.  Within a few months, trillions of equity were 'redistributed' from the home buyers, spec builders, flippers, & long time home owners.  The ghetto queens who took out 110% loans just stopped paying, & eventually the house burned down, or was boarded up & condemned.  but the bureaucrats got big bonuses, again, & all the banks got bailed out from all the 'toxic' loans they made.. all those irresponsible people who wanted some of their money would know now, who was in charge.. it is big brother, who made more bankers rich, more politicians richer, & the only losers were the taxpayers.. who also lost trillions of equity in the crash.

It was a perfect storm. Cloward & Piven could not have planned it better.

----------

Jim Scott (04-20-2015)

----------


## squidward

> The housing bubble was created by the Community Reinvestment Act passed by Democrats under Jimmy Carter.


the total amount of bad loans was a percent or two of the amount of the total dollar based derivatives created by wall street.  That is the bubble that imploded. 
The bad loans created only a few percent loss on their heavily leveraged portfolios, which imploded once the margin calls began. 
The community reinvestment act did not cause a several hundred trillion dollar pile of derivatives. the repeal of Glass Steagall by the Reps and Dems did.

----------


## squidward

> I hold the gop responsible, too.  bush was one of the outspoken, 'Everybody deserves a home' progressives.  He & barney franks were the scoundrels at the end, when it all came tumbling down.  But like Dan said, it was in place for a while.  But when the govt made the banks do risky loans, & promised to bail them out if they defaulted, the banks & mortgage brokers did what any corrupt, greedy financial institution would do:  they made loans.  To anyone.  Your cat can get a $400k loan on his litterbox.  Every now & then bush would call up barney & ask him how things were going.  'oh, just peachy! was always the answer, & he gave the fannie mae manager big bonuses to celebrate the coming redistribution housing crash.. a progressive wet dream.  Within a few months, trillions of equity were 'redistributed' from the home buyers, spec builders, flippers, & long time home owners.  The ghetto queens who took out 110% loans just stopped paying, & eventually the house burned down, or was boarded up & condemned.  but the bureaucrats got big bonuses, again, & all the banks got bailed out from all the 'toxic' loans they made.. all those irresponsible people who wanted some of their money would know now, who was in charge.. it is big brother, who made more bankers rich, more politicians richer, & the only losers were the taxpayers.. who also lost trillions of equity in the crash.
> 
> It was a perfect storm. Cloward & Piven could not have planned it better.


A pure DEMOCRAT & REPUBLICAN bum rush. Blaming one party is folly. Way too much of that going on around here.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Can't go back to 1950, different technology levels today.  And yes, it is more challenging to survive in the 21st century, where unnamed omnipotent entities check what you are thinking before you think it.  It doesn't metter whether you call them infrastructures of lending banks or governments or whatever.  Although the generations of the 20th century created these, they don't have answers.  Such is evolution.  Academia can't help either.  I don't know, but I think that the answer is closely is related to technology, and is not for most people's survival.  HEHE


Who said anything about 1950?  I referred to 2008.  Whatever... fact is, technology doesn't work without power and until we come up with a foolproof protection system for our power grid... we can't count on technology either.

Oh wait, does that make me sound scared and paranoid?   Looking at all the possibilities is always a tad unnerving.   :Wink:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> A pure DEMOCRAT & REPUBLICAN bum rush. Blaming one party is folly. Way too much of that going on around here.


I suppose you'd like us to believe Republicans are half responsible for what Obama's done for the last 7 years, huh?

If not for Republican _obstruction_, things would be even worse!

----------


## usfan

> A pure DEMOCRAT & REPUBLICAN bum rush. Blaming one party is folly. Way too much of that going on around here.


We all know about rinos.. but most pubs have been progressives for years.  Only recently, with the tea party candidates have there been some pols who call for constitutional values.  Some of them are probably just singing the tune they think will get them elected, but at least they have the right tune.

----------


## usfan

> I suppose you'd like us to believe Republicans are half responsible for what Obama's done for the last 7 years, huh?
> 
> If not for Republican _obstruction_, things would be even worse!


No, since 2010, the pubs have been returning to their roots, driven by fear of the electorate, who was dumping the rinos & putting in crazy tea party types.  A few more of them, & maybe we could cut more govt, more spending, & get on the right track.. hope springs eternal, but it seems unlikely.. the whole system is a juggernaut, crushing anyone who tries to stop it.

----------


## goosey

> Yeah... it's all Bush's fault.  Got it.


It's not Bush's fault!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

It's corruption on both sides.

----------


## Dan40

> Can you just stop being mean and nasty?


Could you post something..........anything, intelligent?

----------


## goosey

> I hold the gop responsible, too.  bush was one of the outspoken, 'Everybody deserves a home' progressives.  He & barney franks were the scoundrels at the end, when it all came tumbling down.  But like Dan said, it was in place for a while.  But when the govt made the banks do risky loans, & promised to bail them out if they defaulted, the banks & mortgage brokers did what any corrupt, greedy financial institution would do:  they made loans.  To anyone.  Your cat can get a $400k loan on his litterbox.  Every now & then bush would call up barney & ask him how things were going.  'oh, just peachy! was always the answer, & he gave the fannie mae manager big bonuses to celebrate the coming redistribution housing crash.. a progressive wet dream.  Within a few months, trillions of equity were 'redistributed' from the home buyers, spec builders, flippers, & long time home owners.  The ghetto queens who took out 110% loans just stopped paying, & eventually the house burned down, or was boarded up & condemned.  but the bureaucrats got big bonuses, again, & all the banks got bailed out from all the 'toxic' loans they made.. all those irresponsible people who wanted some of their money would know now, who was in charge.. it is big brother, who made more bankers rich, more politicians richer, & the only losers were the taxpayers.. who also lost trillions of equity in the crash.
> 
> It was a perfect storm. Cloward & Piven could not have planned it better.


Yes I can see what you mean now. But everyone does need a home. homelessness is terrible. I was homeless once. Every one picked on me :Sad20: 

The silent minority group:Homeless people.

----------


## goosey

> Could you post something..........anything, intelligent?


I just did, above.

----------


## squidward

> I suppose you'd like us to believe Republicans are half responsible for what Obama's done for the last 7 years, huh?
> 
> If not for Republican _obstruction_, things would be even worse!


The repubs along with the Dems have done nothing to stop the ZIRP and QE that is destroying capital and our economy.

----------


## squidward

> Could you post something..........anything, intelligent?


perhaps you can tell us why the repubs do nothing to restore Glass Steagal or to eliminate the ZIRP and QE that is destroying capital and our economy.

----------


## Dan40

> I just did, above.


Everyone does NOT need to OWN a home.  Many rent and many get govt Section 8.  We don't need multi-billion dollar wasting programs for the unfit to be in debt.

----------


## goosey

> Everyone does NOT need to OWN a home.  Many rent and many get govt Section 8.  We don't need multi-billion dollar wasting programs for the unfit to be in debt.


In vietnam every family owns their own plot of land. And in medieval Europe we were all little kings and queens in the same way. In the Australia of my childhood it was the same. I support little Kings.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


Smoke a joint?

The secret to being happy is not getting stoned or drunk so as to escape the evils of humanity.  They key to being happy is knowing the God who has the antidote for the evils of humanity.

----------


## goosey

> Smoke a joint?
> 
> The secret to being happy is not getting stoned or drunk so as to escape the evils of humanity.  They key to being happy is knowing the God who has the antidote for the evils of humanity.


And a good pot roast.

----------


## Neo

> Yeah, sticking ones head in the sand is always more comfortable.   
> 
> Don't worry, be happy??


ive always been described as a do'er, a do'er never leaves things to sort themselves out, or sticks his head in the sand.
I believe this is  one of my strongest points.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> No, since 2010, the pubs have been returning to their roots, driven by fear of the electorate, who was dumping the rinos & putting in crazy tea party types.  A few more of them, & maybe we could cut more govt, more spending, & get on the right track.. hope springs eternal, but it seems unlikely.. the whole system is a juggernaut, crushing anyone who tries to stop it.


They're right to be scared.  I'm a card-carrying Republican and I'm on their ass everytime they turn around.  Just one voice, but I can assure you the party platform surveys are becoming more and more conservative.  The GOP is getting the message, but whether voters do or not is a different issue.  

Yeah, those crazy Tea Party types.   :Wink: 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...Party_movement

----------


## Trinnity

> I can assure you the party platform surveys are becoming more and more conservative.  The GOP is getting the message


I'm relieved to hear that.

----------


## goosey

> I'm relieved to hear that.


and you'd be as dumb as a Liberal if you Believed it.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> it's not about sticking your head in the sand but putting your head up in the clouds isn't any better. For example, not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps, you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake, liberals as a whole do not hate america, not all black communities are riddled with crime, schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals, and so on and so on. Just relax, it will be fine.


I'm curious. Do you know why government-run public education exists? Most of the conservatives here don't know. Most people think that it's to make up for some lack of education in the past. And, anyway, kids tend to be naturally liberal; government schools try to show them that conservative measures (police powers) are the only means to liberal ends.

----------


## Trinnity

> and you'd be as dumb as a Liberal if you Believed it.


Yeah, I'm dumb. Real dumb.

----------


## Rutabaga

> And a good pot roast.




and pie.

----------


## goosey

> and pie.



I'm drooling. YES and pie.

----------


## sotmfs

> Yeah, I'm dumb. Real dumb.


Yes you are.Dumb as a fox!!I like participating in the site started and run by a dummy.Cause I am smart!!

----------


## keymanjim

> I'm curious. Do you know why government-run public education exists? Most of the conservatives here don't know. Most people think that it's to make up for some lack of education in the past. And, anyway, kids tend to be naturally liberal; government schools try to show them that conservative measures (police powers) are the only means to liberal ends.


It was actually a matter of public safety. With the onset of the industrial revolution, combined with the enactment of child labor laws, many children who were working in factories were now unemployed. To prevent them from forming gangs and mugging (or killing) men as they went to and from work, public education was introduced.

----------


## Victory

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


I suggest you put the joint down and sober up.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I'm drooling. YES and pie.




gooseberry pie....

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I suppose you'd like us to believe Republicans are half responsible for what Obama's done for the last 7 years, huh?
> 
> If not for Republican _obstruction_, things would be even worse!


He's hung up on the fact that somebody is making COMMISSIONS on the sale of T-Bills to the Federal Reserve.

Not that the Fed is buying them.  Not that it's a shell game to hide their inflation of the currency.

No, no.  THAT SOMEONE IS MAKING EASY COMMISSIONS NOT DOING ANYTHING.

Sure, it's wrong.  As a piece of the fiscal crisis, it's about as relevant as the payouts to lottery winners.

The REAL problems, go right over his head.  He doesn't know or understand what the ACA is, or why it created a bubble which had to pop.  He doesn't know or understand of the Federal deficit.  He's hung up on the minutia of banks...Glass-Steagall which SHOULD be a concern; and is the reason for the current Stock Market runup, based on nothing...but that's not what CAUSED this.  That's what's preventing a recovery from the collapse.  That's only a sliver of the puzzle.

Unless you're an Aspergers patient who picks up on a little portion and obsesses, endlessly.

----------

Jim Scott (04-20-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Everyone does NOT need to OWN a home.  Many rent and many get govt Section 8.  We don't need multi-billion dollar wasting programs for the unfit to be in debt.


More to the point:  No one has the right to BORROW money - to buy a home or anything else.

And no one has the right of entitlement to a home.  Property is something you work for, or - rarely - are given by someone who wants you to have it.

NOT something the government should steal from others to give to you.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> In vietnam every family owns their own plot of land. And in medieval Europe we were all little kings and queens in the same way. In the Australia of my childhood it was the same. I support little Kings.


What kind of crap is this?

Do you know ANYTHING of the history of Europe?

Do you know what was Feudalism?  Do you know what was a "Serf"?  And that it was the social order in most European kingdoms?

----------

usfan (08-20-2017)

----------


## goosey

> gooseberry pie....


We pronounce  them "gozberries" in speech.

----------


## squidward

> He's hung up on the fact that somebody is making COMMISSIONS on the sale of T-Bills to the Federal Reserve.
> 
> Not that the Fed is buying them.  Not that it's a shell game to hide their inflation of the currency.
> 
> No, no.  THAT SOMEONE IS MAKING EASY COMMISSIONS NOT DOING ANYTHING.


All of the above are important genius, but it is you who denies that this is corporate welfare, which was the topic of our debate in this thread, and you were wrong.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I'm curious. Do you know why government-run public education exists? Most of the conservatives here don't know. Most people think that it's to make up for some lack of education in the past. And, anyway, kids tend to be naturally liberal; government schools try to show them that conservative measures (police powers) are the only means to liberal ends.



Actually it is the left wing politically that wants total control over citizen's food choices, insurance purchases, if they may smoke cigars and where, if they may exercise their religion, if they may carry a tool for self defense,  what they may do on their property, how much cash they may deposit in the bank at one time, how much of their income they may keep,.......

----------

usfan (08-20-2017)

----------


## Micketto

> I guess I just need to do a better job of not typing out what i'm thinking.


What you think made for one of the most popular threads of the month.

I'd hate to see you change.



That's a cute kitten...

----------

Taylor (04-23-2015),usfan (04-20-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

> That's a cute kitten...


LOL lol lol lol lol.....

----------


## Micketto

> LOL lol lol lol lol.....


Wha..?!    It is !

----------


## NuYawka

> Wha..?!    It is !


I know, I agree.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


You left out....

dumbasses that "think" they know it all....

but are too young, inexperienced and stoopid to know a damned thing.  That right there is THE biggest threat to America, as we speak...lol.

----------


## Sheldonna

> it's not about sticking your head in the sand but putting your head up in the clouds isn't any better. For example, not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps, you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake, liberals as a whole do not hate america, not all black communities are riddled with crime, schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals, and so on and so on. Just relax, it will be fine.





> not all muslims are out to kill us, wal-marts are not closing so they can become fema camps,


You're throwing out nothing but non sequiturs (leftie bullshit) there, hon.  None of us (here) have ever said that ALL muslims are out to kill us.  Just the radical ones.  And the Walmarts are closing due to the crappyass economy that Barack Hussein Obama (and his DemocRat minions) has created and continued via Obamacare, entitlement-minded morons that want $15/hour for NO SKILL work, and due to rampant gov regulations on our (so far) capitalist system of business.




> you won't become gay by accepting gay marriage nor will you go to hell for making them a cake,


Also...nobody has said or even thinks that you could 'become gay" by accepting gay marriage. That's just liberal/leftist nonsense (the usual).  Just as....nobody has claimed that you would go to hell for making gays a cake.  That's a blatant misrepresentation of the facts that have already occurred...since the infamous baker didn't refuse to bake the cake....he merely refused to participate in the wedding process.  BIG/HUGE difference...but one that most idiotic lefties are incapable of discerning.




> liberals as a whole do not hate america,


Maybe not.  But liberals, as a whole, ARE just stuckonstupid enough to harm/damage/destroy America via their asinine leftist policies, nonetheless.  And as such, they are THE biggest threat we face as a nation (from our enemy within).




> not all black communities are riddled with crime,


Oh really?  So then....name a few ghettos around the nation that are NOT riddled with crime.  And please provide a link identifying the city and state.




> schools are not just mechanisms for churning out liberals


No.  Not schools, per se.  But *public schools* have indeed become big government liberal/leftie indoctrination centers.  That's a fact.  A very inconvenient fact, no doubt...lol.

----------

usfan (04-20-2015)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> It was actually a matter of public safety. With the onset of the industrial revolution, combined with the enactment of child labor laws, many children who were working in factories were now unemployed. To prevent them from forming gangs and mugging (or killing) men as they went to and from work, public education was introduced.


Do you have evidence of this? I've never seen any quotes to that effect. And, given that it only affected a small percentage of the population, why would compulsory education be required for every child and a massive system set up? The government doesn't provide welfare for every human being, why education then?

----------


## sotmfs

> We can break Western "paranoia" into three groups.
> 
> 1. Insensitive people who just can't sense that we've been disemboweled
> 
> 2. Sensitive people who get it
> 
> 3. Jews. Who aren't experiencing paranoia but an unfamiliar and giddy exaltation.


You know many folks in all 3 categories?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Then why do you read what conspiracy asshats post?  I don't.  There is more than enough stupidity available that one does not need to go looking for it.
> 
> And FYI  things are not getting better, They are getting worse.  You are too young to have perspective.
> 
> But never before have we had so many people on government "assistance."  Never before have we had so many people out of waork and the govt CHOOSE to simply ignore tham and act like they don't exist.  Never before have we have so many nations making wars on other nations......AND US.  Never before have the citizens of the US lost so many freedoms.  Never before has our govt been so intrusive in our personal lives, working lives, our habits, our travels, our health.  Never before has the govt so convinced ITSELF that it knows what we want and need more than WE know what we want and need.
> 
> And also FYI homosexuality is a sickness, not a NORMAL acceptable way of life.


And never before has the US government blatantly and deliberately ignored the will of _We, the People_ as it has for the past six years and counting.

----------


## Francie

People have good reason to worry.

----------

goosey (04-20-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> perhaps you can tell us why the repubs do nothing to restore Glass Steagal or to eliminate the ZIRP and QE that is destroying capital and our economy.


Can you say Harry Reid?

Can you say democrat control of the Senate since 2007?

And can you say barack hussein bin obama?  Since 01/05/2015 he has vetoed as many Republican bills as he did all bills from 01/20/2009 to 01/04/2015.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> * liberals*
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


Case in point re: that liberal/leftist agenda utilizing the educational system.....

This.....has no place in ANY public school....let alone pre-school.




> *K-3 classes read story about transgender child without parents' permission"The whole culture at Mitchell School is about teaching tolerance and respect." So said Superintendent of Kittery (Maine) Schools Allyn Hutton last Friday after it was brought to her attention that 20 of the 22 classes in the school were read a story about a young child with a boys body but a girls brain without first notifying parents.
> 
> That was the good news for those who believe that gender dysphoria is not a form of mental illness. The bad news was that Hutton's comments were couched in the larger context that the school had erred in not allowing parents to opt their children out of the reading: "We have a practice of if a topic is considered sensitive, parents should be informed. In this situation, that didnt happen. The whole culture at Mitchell School is about teaching tolerance and respect. The people presenting the lesson thought [the book] was one more piece of teaching that lesson. In retrospect, we understand that toleration is tolerating people of all opinions."
> 
> The book in question is  I Am Jazz by Jessica Herthel and Jazz Jennings. The Portsmouth (N.H.) Herald traces the origin of the kerfuffle back to one angry mother who contacted Fox News Channel's Sean Hannity about the reading of the book without parental consent.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/k-3-...nts-permission
> *


What I call this isn't just your typical leftist agenda.  I call this pure EVIL.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I said "a lot of the people here" and that is factual. It would be personal if I named names. The irony is that a lot of those same people make sweeping condemnations all the time about other groups.


and that makes it fine for you to come in here little girl and correct others.  Almost like it's your job.  You really haven't changed an iota.

----------


## potlatch

Good grief, I haven't posted in 5 days and see that sooda is back and Taylor is living in a "safe place" of unknowingness...

----------


## Dan40

Liberals post the dumbest crap, and immature liberals with zero life experience post even dumber crap.

----------

potlatch (08-17-2017)

----------


## Dos Equis

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


I think it beats the fear of: 

1.  The take over of the Christian church over state
2.  Global warming
3.  Pollution
4.  Putin taking over the US government.
5. Over consumption of natural resources
6.  Over population
7.  The color orange.

----------


## potlatch

> Liberals post the dumbest crap, and immature liberals with zero life experience post even dumber crap.


I didn't pay much attention to politics when I was very young, but you can't escape being unaware of everything bad that's going on! I certainly remember being scared about the Cuban Missile Crisis.

----------


## Old Tex

*I certainly remember being scared about the Cuban Missile Crisis.*

I remember it too. But I was more of a stand outside, look up into the air & shout "Go ahead, make my day" type person. 

It was reassuring for me to know that we had subs with nukes even closer to their land mass than Cuba was to us.

----------


## Taylor

> and that makes it fine for you to come in here little girl and correct others.  Almost like it's your job.  You really haven't changed an iota.


why dig this up? And so what I havent changed to you. Was I supposed to? It doesn't look like any of you have either. Big deal.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## patrickt

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


Is it irrational to fear the IRS? Is it irrational to want to fight an educational system that taught my son that the Holocaust never happened and that spelling, grammar, and sentence structure were cultural construct that aren't important. Is it irrational to think that a president who supports Hamas, Abbas, Castro brothers, Hugo Chavez, Maduro, Zelaya, Iran, and the mullahs is not defending America? Is it irrational to think the liberals are incapable of living within our means and not simply escalating the debt? Is it irrational to think leftists want to do away with the Constitution, both the rights it enshrines and the form of government is provided? 

I had to laugh about Wal-Mart since that's a liberal fear machine. My liberal friends boycott Walmart but Americans work there and shop there.

You skipped all of the government propogated fear:
Global Warming
Hate speech--exempting liberals, of course.
Alt-right
Conservatives
Americans
Honest elections
Constitution
Veterans
Guns
Freedom

Sadly, the list of things that liberals are frightened of is really endless because if this list disappears they'll have to have a new one. When emotion--usually fear--confronts logic and reason, emotion almost always wins and that's the goal of the left.

----------

Knightkore (08-18-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Is it irrational to fear the IRS? Is it irrational to want to fight an educational system that taught my son that the Holocaust never happened and that spelling, grammar, and sentence structure were cultural construct that aren't important. Is it irrational to think that a president who supports Hamas, Abbas, Castro brothers, Hugo Chavez, Maduro, Zelaya, Iran, and the mullahs is not defending America? Is it irrational to think the liberals are incapable of living within our means and not simply escalating the debt? Is it irrational to think leftists want to do away with the Constitution, both the rights it enshrines and the form of government is provided? 
> 
> I had to laugh about Wal-Mart since that's a liberal fear machine. My liberal friends boycott Walmart but Americans work there and shop there.
> 
> You skipped all of the government propogated fear:
> Global Warming
> Hate speech--exempting liberals, of course.
> Alt-right
> Conservatives
> ...


You know, Patrick you can really say some good things occasionally. This is one reply I can really wrap my head around. That is all

----------

Knightkore (08-18-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Just relax, it will be fine.


That's what they said on the Titanic.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

'Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!'

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

[QUOTE=smartmouthwoman;556987]Yeah, sticking ones head in the sand is always more comfortable.   

Don't worry, be happy??[/QUOTE

You'll probably be interested in this Rant: *My Rant On IGNORANCE - Aug. 17*

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> That's what they said on the Titanic.


After arriving in NYC on its maiden voyage, the "Titanic" was supposed to sail on to Vera Cruz, Mexico, to deliver its cargo hold contents of 300,000 jars of mayonnaise, which is a food delicacy in that country. However, in sinking the entire cargo also was lost, and mourning its loss, the Mexican's came up with a special holiday to commemorate it called "Cinco d' Mayo."....... Stan

----------

Dan40 (08-19-2017),East of the Beast (08-19-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


There are 'more' serious issues at hand beside 'social' issues...*"My Rant On IGNORANCE - Aug. 17"*

----------


## Jen

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


Really?  That's how you see it?  
 :Facepalm: 

But hey, sure.............  head in the sand is always a good idea.  Do it!  Please!

----------

RMNIXON (08-19-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

I think some people are afraid of the following:

Liberty
Personal responsibility
Values that count in real life vs. staged popular outrage
Letting go of group identity politics
Being a person not a political cause in life


Tell me I am wrong Tay?

----------

usfan (08-20-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

> After arriving in NYC on its maiden voyage, the "Titanic" was supposed to sail on to Vera Cruz, Mexico, to deliver its cargo hold contents of 300,000 jars of mayonnaise, which is a food delicacy in that country. However, in sinking the entire cargo also was lost, and mourning its loss, the Mexican's came up with a special holiday to commemorate it called "Cinco d' Mayo."....... Stan


 :Drumdude:

----------


## Dan40

> After arriving in NYC on its maiden voyage, the "Titanic" was supposed to sail on to Vera Cruz, Mexico, to deliver its cargo hold contents of 300,000 jars of mayonnaise, which is a food delicacy in that country. However, in sinking the entire cargo also was lost, and mourning its loss, the Mexican's came up with a special holiday to commemorate it called "Cinco d' Mayo."....... Stan


GA---roan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,triple groaner.

EXCELLENT.

----------


## patrickt

Wait, we've all forgotten the big fear on the left.

Work

----------

usfan (08-20-2017)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> GA---roan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,triple groaner.
> 
> EXCELLENT.


Just a bit of levity - we are getting WAY too serious these days, but heck-it didn't deserve canon shots being taken at me, LOL.....Stan......

----------


## 2cent

> and that makes it fine for you to come in here little girl and correct others.  Almost like it's your job.  You really haven't changed an iota.


 @Calypso Jones, et.al.   How many people look nearly exactly the same after two and a half years?  How many people in their 20's have absolutely NO growth; in expectations in life, in their personal lives - such as job outlook, promotions, education, SOMEthing?  NO change, whatsoever.
Not personally, not socially, not politically.

Not to mention that a poster here busted her for fake pics some time ago.  I forget who that was.

Heck, even I have cactus *plants* that I've given people chutes off of that have grown bigger than the one I have in my own *plant* window.

_Christ on a crutch!_, how I wish Badnews was around in times like these!

----------


## memesofine

How nice to be judged by some 20 something airhead liberal who has not been taught MANNERS for starters or to respect their elders.  Gawd such insufferable judgmental kiddies in this day and age. Embarrassing.

----------


## Taylor

> Wait, we've all forgotten the big fear on the left.
> 
> Work


i work

----------


## Taylor

> @Calypso Jones, et.al.   How many people look nearly exactly the same after two and a half years?  How many people in their 20's have absolutely NO growth; in expectations in life, in their personal lives - such as job outlook, promotions, education, SOMEthing?  NO change, whatsoever.
> Not personally, not socially, not politically.
> 
> Not to mention that a poster here busted her for fake pics some time ago.  I forget who that was.
> 
> Heck, even I have cactus *plants* that I've given people chutes off of that have grown bigger than the one I have in my own *plant* window.
> 
> _Christ on a crutch!_, how I wish Badnews was around in times like these!


Yeh nobody's busted me for anything. everything I post and picture I post is legit. you're thinking of someone else and tying it to me because you dont like me. What type of growth do you expect me to get from you and others here exactly? how to insult others? how to be close minded? how to team up on people you don't like? how to ALWAYS find a reason to bash someone like you do with me? oh and how much do you think someone physically changes after two years? I was 22 when i created this topic and now I'm 24. Do you expect dramatic physical change? i've posted newer pictures of myself with my new short hair cut but then sometimes i obviously go back to past pictures that i just personally like and so i put them back up (like my current one). gasp! and how do you know anything about my job outlook, promotions, or anything like that? yeh I've worked retail for a long time, so? I like it. I also like my job that i have right now at that bakery, what's it to you?

Oh and dont look now but you and others here haven't changed at all either since day 1 that I got here. you and plenty of others still treat me like shit but expect me to respect you and learn from you at the same time? yeh, no.

----------


## Taylor

> How nice to be judged by some 20 something airhead liberal who has not been taught MANNERS for starters or to respect their elders.  Gawd such insufferable judgmental kiddies in this day and age. Embarrassing.


you guys could try to show a little kindness to me one day and you may be surprised that i'll show it back. I was plenty nice to you all when I first joined but having a difference of opinion and different beliefs instantly gave you all the excuse to never ever give me a chance. Thankfully @Trinnity did and has.

----------


## Swedgin

It isn't "fear."

It is about the misinterpretations, such as some you list:

Government shadow things:  I do not "fear" this, although we ALL probably should.  Fear or no fear, I happen to feel that the Government, Federal in particular is too big and too intrusive.  I was born in a REPUBLIC, not an Empire....

fema camps:  I do not worry about them, as I know their purpose (and IF we have to use them...there will be FEAR aplenty.  The Camps will be welcome).  I do find it odd that you mention "camps," as it is your side seems to bring the topic up a good deal as well...

gays:  No one "fears" gays.  At least not as a group.  Although, I have no doubt there is some 6'4" Gay person who could scare the pee out of me, if threatening....The problem, is that even as the Left goes out of it's way to actually limit and curtail the free speech of OTHERS, hardly a week can go by without a Gay Pride something or other....

liberals:  I do not fear Liberals.  I AM, however, concerned with some of their associated militant and terror groups, such as the Antifa and BLM movements.  Fortunately, they seem to stick to terrorizing and tearing up their own communities....

Blacks:  I do not fear Blacks.  Although, I do see how ANY one group may "fear" another.  Especially in today's charged environment.  And, we hear, almost constantly about the "fear" Black people have....of Police....of White Racists....of Statues.....

Muslims:  Do not fear them, overall, but, I am smart enough to realize that ISIS type savages are in their midsts.  Don't know why we are trying to IMPORT them.....

Atheists:  No fear.  Although, depending on the Atheist, I find some to be incredibly irritating.  While others I find to be great philosophers....

Educational System:  I do not fear it.  I just note the levels to which it is failing.  AND...some of what they teach is indoctrination, not education.  (NOTE:  This meme, is a narrative, much like that of "RACISM" in that the left will repeat it and repeat it, and repeat it, until....most believe that ONLY a "dumb" person could hold Conservative views.)

Walmart:  ???????

----------


## Taylor

> It isn't "fear."
> 
> It is about the misinterpretations, such as some you list:
> 
> Government shadow things:  I do not "fear" this, although we ALL probably should.  Fear or no fear, I happen to feel that the Government, Federal in particular is too big and too intrusive.  I was born in a REPUBLIC, not an Empire....
> 
> fema camps:  I do not worry about them, as I know their purpose (and IF we have to use them...there will be FEAR aplenty.  The Camps will be welcome).  I do find it odd that you mention "camps," as it is your side seems to bring the topic up a good deal as well...
> 
> gays:  No one "fears" gays.  At least not as a group.  Although, I have no doubt there is some 6'4" Gay person who could scare the pee out of me, if threatening....The problem, is that even as the Left goes out of it's way to actually limit and curtail the free speech of OTHERS, hardly a week can go by without a Gay Pride something or other....
> ...


I made this topic more than two years ago. The points I mentioned were from all the different threads people were creating at the time. If it's confusing why some of those things aren't relevant today it's because it was twwooo years ago. I dont know why calypso dug it up.

----------

Crunch (08-22-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

> I made this topic more than two years ago. The points I mentioned were from all the different threads people were creating at the time. If it's confusing why some of those things aren't relevant today it's because it was twwooo years ago. I dont know why calypso dug it up.


Fair enough.

I wasn't scared of any of those things two years ago, either.

----------


## Crunch

> I made this topic more than two years ago. The points I mentioned were from all the different threads people were creating at the time. If it's confusing why some of those things aren't relevant today it's because it was twwooo years ago. I dont know why calypso dug it up.


Not much has changed in two years. If nothing else, some people seem to have gotten worse.

If it wasn't for the internet, must of the crazy opinions and ideas we are exposed to everyday would remain unheard. Now anyone nut job (liberal or conservative) with an internet connection can share these thoughts with the rest of the world whether they want to hear them or not.

----------


## Oskar

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...


If your ancestors hadn't focused on the bad, you wouldn't around to post this diatribe.

----------


## Taylor

> If your ancestors hadn't focused on the bad, you wouldn't around to post this diatribe.


My ancestors? Wtf?

----------


## keymanjim

> My ancestors? Wtf?


Those people in your family that were here before you.

----------

Oskar (09-04-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> My ancestors? Wtf?


Yes, your ancestors. Do you think that you are Eve?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> If your ancestors hadn't focused on the bad, you wouldn't around to post this diatribe.


Taylor's ancestors come from the same place as mine. The Land of Rice!!!!!
Louisiana and arkansas.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Oskar (09-04-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> I made this topic more than two years ago. The points I mentioned were from all the different threads people were creating at the time. If it's confusing why some of those things aren't relevant today it's because it was twwooo years ago. I dont know why calypso dug it up.


When I posted recently I didn't realize this was a thread that was started two years ago.
I agree, Taylor. Two years ago you started the thread and Calypso came on then and made a rather personal attack. I don't know why she felt the need to resurrect two years later and go through it again with another personal attack.

After 28 months Calypso popped up and posted:
"and that makes it fine for you to come in here little girl and correct others. Almost like it's your job. You really haven't changed an iota."

It actually sounds like you irritated her on another thread and she pulled this one out to beat you with.

----------

Crunch (09-05-2017),Taylor (09-04-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> When I posted recently I didn't realize this was a thread that was started two years ago.
> I agree, Taylor. Two years ago you started the thread and Calypso came on then and made a rather personal attack. I don't know why she felt the need to resurrect two years later and go through it again with another personal attack.
> 
> After 28 months Calypso popped up and posted:
> "and that makes it fine for you to come in here little girl and correct others. Almost like it's your job. You really haven't changed an iota."
> 
> It actually sounds like you irritated her on another thread and she pulled this one out to beat you with.


thank you thank you thank you

----------


## MrMike

> Seems like a lot of people here are scared and paranoid. These seem to be the biggest things that cause all of the petrifying fear.
> 
> governmental shadow things
> fema camps
> gays
> liberals
> blacks
> muslims
> atheists
> ...





_Life with Taylor?  _  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Old Tex (09-06-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

Anyone want to bet what her student loans are? I'm guessing $100,000 & a future of working at McDonalds.

----------


## Knightkore

> Anyone want to bet what her student loans are? I'm guessing $100,000 & a future of working at McDonalds.


In the future McD's will probably be mostly if not all automated.  Wal-Mart?

----------

